# Why the hell has it been so long since I've been to a flea market?



## bushpig (Aug 1, 2010)

I've been trying to get to the local flea market/swap meet (whatever you wanna call it) for a while now. It's been close to a year since I've gone last and I've been dying to go again. However I don't have a car and my girlfriend works on Sundays. 

Well, I was going to go with a friend today, but he got called into work. So I was sitting at home and thought, 'Screw it! I'm going out!'

I borrowed a bicycle and rode to the flea market. I was surprised at how few photo things there were. I resisted buying a couple things that I didn't need (a Mamiya SLR and a Minolta Hi-Matic S), but I couldn't leave without buying _something_ photo related. After about an hour or so of browsing, I got kinda lucky. I found a 28mm f/2.8 lens for my Pentax. I managed to talk the lady down to $5 which, in my opinion, is a great deal. I checked complete auctions on ebay and this lens seems to be going for a bit over $50 right now. The lens is in fantastic shape complete with a case (that's a bit too big for it), rear cap, and a front cap (that is so big on it that someone should be punched for even pairing them together). 

Plus, I talked to a seller who may have a Konica SLR and 3 lenses at home (he couldn't remember if he sold them or not). I gave him my email and told him to contact me if he still had them.

I'm going to start going to the flea market more often and trying to buy at least one new photo thing each time.


----------



## j-dogg (Aug 1, 2010)

The flea market here has very few photo items, but there was a Minolta xg1 with like 5 lenses last time i was there for 40 bucks, i might go back and jump on it.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2010)

$5 for a Pentax lens! I'll trade you two Subway Sandwich $5 foot-long submarine sandwich coupons for it, sight unseen!

Vive la flea market!


----------



## bushpig (Aug 2, 2010)

Derrel said:


> $5 for a Pentax lens! I'll trade you two Subway Sandwich $5 foot-long submarine sandwich coupons for it, sight unseen!
> 
> Vive la flea market!



Hey, buddy! Didn't you see what I posted up there? It's going for at least $50 on ebay. Not $10! 2 coupons isn't even close to enough!

It's going to take at least 5....and a soda and bag of Sun Chips.


----------



## John27 (Sep 5, 2010)

bushpig said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > $5 for a Pentax lens! I'll trade you two Subway Sandwich $5 foot-long submarine sandwich coupons for it, sight unseen!
> ...



I'll raise you a macademia nut cookie.


----------



## magkelly (Sep 6, 2010)

28MM? I'm jealous.Probably worth more than $50 btw if it's a Takumar. 28MM's are getting pricey lately.


----------



## bushpig (Sep 14, 2010)

John27 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > $5 for a Pentax lens! I'll trade you two Subway Sandwich $5 foot-long submarine sandwich coupons for it, sight unseen!
> ...



Woohoo! Bidding War! Let me grab my Konica. I wanna be a war photographer!



magkelly said:


> 28MM? I'm jealous.Probably worth more than $50 btw if it's a Takumar. 28MM's are getting pricey lately.



Nope. It's not. But I intend to use it, so I don't care what it sells for right now. Although I still haven't shot with it yet. I've been shooting with my Konica Auto-Reflex and my Nikon FM2 (as far as SLR cameras go).


----------

